# Leashes for the miniature poodle



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

There are so many options for leashes out there depending on what you do with your dog. So I would like to hear from you what kind of leashes you use and for what purpose. Especially in regard to the miniature poodle, what did you find works best for pets?

Right now I'm using a flat leash, but I didn't like it to begin with. I've liked the round braided leashes for my dogs in the past, but those have been larger dogs. I walk him around town but we also go for longer walks through the woods and I hope to take him camping with us soon. 

Although I found a store here that carries round leashes that are lightweight, I'm wondering what works best for long hikes and camping. Any backpackers on here that have experience carrying gear and hiking for several miles with your dog? What kind of leash did you use and why?

We have adapted to the flat leash for the most part. It was a free leash (I have a few but this one just stuck to our routine) that has (LOL) martini glasses on it, and a knot about midway that I hold with the loop around my hand because it's at the right distance for a gentle leash correction. But Polo has a great habit of playing all sorts of games with this leash so it's not going to last much longer.

What are your experiences with leashes more than 6 feet long? Retractable leashes? What do you think works best on the miniature poodle?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wish someone would invent a light, narrow 6 foot leash that never tangles, even when you roll several into a ball and stuff them in your pocket. And with a small, strong clip that isn't designed for a Bull Terrier, and a comfortable handle. And washable. And the right colour. Not that I'm fussy, or anything...!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

fjm said:


> I wish someone would invent a light, narrow 6 foot leash that never tangles, even when you roll several into a ball and stuff them in your pocket. And with a small, strong clip that isn't designed for a Bull Terrier, and a comfortable handle. And washable. And the right colour. Not that I'm fussy, or anything...!


I certainly have to agree about the clips! This is the clip on our leash (the one pictures on the right), and I hate it!









Polo's favorite game with the leash is to hold his end in his mouth and then we run back and forth together, sometimes I let him lead the way LOL but I always worry about that clip hitting him in the mouth >.<

This clip looks better, but how strong would a small one be? I'd hate for him to lean into it and it snap.


----------



## Dolce and Louis (Feb 23, 2011)

well I do not hike so can't help with that  I use a couple of differedt leashes if we are in a hurry (like in the morning when they go out first thing) I use a slip leash that I got free from the vet! then I have collars and Leashes that I bought from dosha dog they are very pretty but the leash is kinda heavy..... and then they have harness and leashes that I got at a local pet boutique and they are puppia and I like them very much but the harness break their hair :-(


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I know a lot of folks on the board don't like them, but I'm quite fond of retractable leashes. We get the size small, 16' model. They have a very comfortable handle, and the lead itself is very light, with a reasonably sized clip for our 20 lbs dog. If I need to keep Beau close, I simply flip the brake button, and viola, it's a 4' leash. Very versatile. The only problem is he gets excited when we are heading out the door, and chews the fixed 2' nylon section that holds the clip. He chewed right through one, and part way through another. Now I know better and immediately intervene, though he's getting better about leaving it alone.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine have sliced through several retractable leads. There is also the problem that they don't fit in a pocket for off leash walking ...


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I keep a retractable in the car, for long car journeys. I would never let him off lead at a motorway services, no matter how large the space, but a retractable lets me give him some space. Other than that I don't use one.

My favourite is a six foot thin smooth nylon leash. I have a four foot round one that I use if I know we are doing a lot of walking in town, but the six foot is my usual one. 

Agree on the hooks! Why they feel the need to make a nice lightweight lead, then slap a monster clasp on the end is beyond me!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love leather leashes only. Nylons I have as back up if for some reason I cannot find a leather but I have lots of leather in different sizes & lengths. For my Spoo I have a flat but a 3/4" no larger. I have a 6 ft that I use on walks, a 4ft I use for training or when I am about town. My smaller dogs all have 4ft leathers with very small clips & leather of course but I do have a couple of parachute cord type leashes I use for training since they are so light weight. I hate the retractable leashes but do have one just in case. Some of my leather leashes are more than 15 years old & have a great feel to them & they are all twisted latigo NOT stitched.

You might want to try the "parachute" type round cord if you are used to round leashes.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I bought a 6 ft. neoprene leash from my dog trainer which is nice and lightweight for Swizzle but I would like to find a thin 6 ft. leather leash because there is nothing like the feel and durability of leather. I can't find a thin one suitable for a toy. If anyone knows of a good place please clue me in I have looked all over the internet. I have a couple leather 4 ft. but I need 6 ft. for class.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes. I love leather leashes too. I didn't realize how awful those nylon leashes are until I took my son's BIG dog into an obedience class. They work like sandpaper on your hands!! After that I got a narrow leather leash for Lucy because I like the feel of it better.


----------



## MyDogElwyn (Nov 27, 2010)

I love leather leashes...there are always awesome and unique leashes for sale at dog shows, if you can make it to one sometime. Obviously they sell a ton of conformation leashes, but they often sell really neat "everyday" or training leashes for all manner of activity.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I like a 4 ft leather for hiking (less likely to tangle in the underbrush/climbing downed trees/rocks) and a 6 ft lead for regular walks. My husband uses a 4 ft nylon double ended clip leash to run with him, he clips one end to his pants/shorts and the other end to the dog. I am going to order them one of the ones that clips all the way around the waist for their bdays (their birthdays are a week apart, seems like a good gift for a man and his dog to me).


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

*tina* said:


> I like a 4 ft leather for hiking (less likely to tangle in the underbrush/climbing downed trees/rocks) and a 6 ft lead for regular walks.


Excellent! I will have to consider leather then. That sounds the most durable against rocks and other ruggedness.
Thank you!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I use leather leashes for all my dogs. I've had my hand sliced open by a nylon lead..never again. I either use leather..or if we are hiking and will be around water I use rolled mountain dog type leashes. In fact one of my favorites i use while hiking was a secret santa gift from last year bigpoodleperson on the forum. It's a leash made by ellas lead.

For leather leashes.. Leerburg | Leather Puppy Leash is the only place I would go. Very good quality leashes..miles better than the ones found at petco/petsmart. The puppy leash is my favorite. I bought my first one when my shepherd was a puppy about 6 years ago. It's small, lightweight, would be perfect for a miniture poodle. I still use it on Pandora today and she's 60lbs. She doesn't pull on the leash so I don't worry about it breaking..but it's pretty durable.

Invest in a good quality leather lead and you wont be disappointed. Also, be sure to protect it from weather. Take the time to buy leather protecting solution and use it on the leash several times before allowing it to get wet. I try to avoid water with the leashes but they are all protected..it's hard to keep them from getting wet 100% of the time..better safe than sorry. unprotected leather becomes brittle.

Also, someone mentioned a retractable leash. Do NOT use one while hiking. As a regular hiker when I see people have dogs with a retractable leash I almost want to scream at them. It's just plain stupid. Don't do it. I don't want to offend anyone, but using a retractable leash out on a hike is an accident waiting to happen! I keep extra leashes in my car and when going on group hikes there is always someone with a damn retractable leash. I have given away so many leashes to these people to just make the hike safer for everyone involved.

Retractable leashes have their place...and it's not on a hiking trail, it's not at the vet office, it's not at the pet store. Please, keep your dogs on a short leash when around places other dogs visit. Use your retractable leash when out on a leisure walk or out at an open park. 

I always see people at petco paying for their items in line and their dog is running around greeting everyone and jumping on strange dogs. This can be dangerous. My German Shepherd is naturally friendly but even she doesn't appreciate someones yorkie jumping in her face.

Just last week I stepped on some little chinese crested dog that was under my feet while I was paying for dog food. The owner got offended and told me to watch out. Sigh.

I own a retractable leash and the only time it's used is during the rain when im letting my dogs have a potty break in the front yard while waiting for the rain to pass. This way...they get wet and I don't!

Another bad thing about retractable leashes..they don't train your dog anything. Your dog should not think it's okay to be 10 or 15 ft. away from you. When out on a leash I make sure my dogs walk properly. I assure you the same people who use retractable dog leashes are the same ones who wonder why their dog pulls on the leash.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Aiden,

Thanks for the extensive information! Good to know about the leather treatment and thanks for the link! I won't ever use a retractable leash on Polo. The lead comes rushing back and can wrap around the puppy and make a rope burn. And if your dog is 15 feet away and another dog off leash come flying out of nowhere you can't help your dog properly. I'm a firm believer that my dog is my companion and buddy and should be by my side unless I've told him he can sniff around away from me. Plus I feel like they encourage pulling because of the constant tension in the leash. I have repeatedly asked my mom not to use it on Polo when he stays with her, but she insists he doesn't pull and it's easier on her arm >.< and that's so not the point!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Aiden,

Thank you so much for that link. This is exactly what I am looking for. Is there any special leather protecting solution that you use?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Leerburg might sell some leather protect stuff on that website. If not..i would just use anything people use on baseball gloves or leather jackets. The leather protect stuff I have I originally bought at wilsons leather for a nice leather jacket that my fiance bought me for christmas. It has lasted forever.. so have the leashes! Mine have gotten wet a few times and none have cracked or started to become brittle.

Another thing you will love about those leather leashes...they are soft from the moment you get them! They are even nicer after a bit of use..but it's nice having a leather leash you don't have to break in.


----------



## TabbyMom (Jun 6, 2011)

*leashes and retractables*

I have been searching the internet for weeks looking for the 'perfect' leash. I know it doesn't exist but if some of you that have found some that you like could share links to website where you found them that would be very helpful. 

A note on retractable leashes: I have one...so I am not totally against them. I suppose they have their place. I am more of the mind set to train my dog to behave as if she doesn't have the leash on...the leash is just a back up plan. I do have a terrible story about retractable leashes though.... My husband worked with a guy a few years ago who used to pass the same lady walking her dog every morning on his way to work. She used a retractable leash. One day as he was driving down the street the dog suddenly darted out into the middle of the street in front of him (while still on his leash) and he could not stop quick enough and hit the dog. He was really upset..as was the dog owner...but with the retractable leash you just don't have the control of your dog unless you lock the leash that you have with a conventional leash.


----------



## TabbyMom (Jun 6, 2011)

OH...and thank you for those who already gave links...I am looking those up now!


----------



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)

Has anyone tried using lanyard spring hook for the connector between the lead and the collar? I found that my toy hates her heavy hook with passion and I'm trying to find good alternatives that are metal but light weihgt, the pet store said they don't have any options and some creatinve online searching brought up lanyard hook. It may not be as easy to put on or off but I hope it will be lighter, I'll try to buy one tomorrow.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have custom made leashes that use the tiny trigger clips sold for phone charms, etc. I am not at all sure they would withstand a sudden really hard tug, and they don't last as long as heavier duty clips, but for my tinies they seem to work very well - and they are feather weight.


----------

